# LG bluray combo drive won't mount a bluray

## dol-sen

cd's and dvd's are fine, but am unable to mount a bluray disk.

```
Trying to Mount BluRay/HDDVD....

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

dmesg:  [edit] noticed I grabbed the wrong output in dmesg (was from a working dvd   :Embarassed:  )[edit]

```

[33115.067364] UDF-fs: No anchor found

[33115.067368] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

[33115.069621] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[33115.069626] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[33115.069630] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Cannot write medium - incompatible format

[33115.069635] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 256

[33115.069638] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 64

[33115.069640] lost page write due to I/O error on sr0

```

Anyone have any ideas?

[edit] forgot to mention I am using gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4 with UDF_FS enabled,  core2 quad, arch = ~amd64 [/edit]

----------

## Earthwings

Moved from Multimedia to Kernel & Hardware (requested by dol-sen).

----------

## d2_racing

I looking forward to this thread, because it's the first time that I notice that someone use a bluray device.

Since you can mount CD and DVD, your drive is working.

----------

## dol-sen

edit: insert the correct dmesg output in the first post, my bad.

The drive is an LG SuperMulti combo drive Mod # CH08LS10

----------

## dol-sen

Well, it looks like I can't use kvm to test it on windows as kvm only simulates up to a dvd writer.  No hardware passthru.

I'll have to install   :Rolling Eyes:  windblow$   :Rolling Eyes:   on a drive to test it.  But that'll have to wait, going on holiday for a week   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## PraetorZero

Are you sure you have the file system option for the format compiled in your kernel options?

I had a problem until I remembered I had it compiled as a module and hadn't loaded said module the first time I tried.

----------

## dol-sen

I am quite sure it is, but am away on holiday right now.  Also dvd's automount without problem, they are also UDF file system.  Plus if you look at the dmesg output you will see that UDF is reporting and an IO error occurs.  I am thinking that it might be a driver issue.  The windows driver may have some special code (firmware component) to allow access to bluray discs as part of the copy protection.  Or there may be a problem in the drive that only shows up for bluray disc's.

It will have to wait till I'm back.  I'll try it on windows to see if it is a hardware issue, but more than likely it is due to linux drivers not keeping pace with the ever changing bluray specs.  It seems that every few movies we get complains our playstation needs to be updated in order to play it.

I may end up needing to get a different drive that they have patched the firmware for.

----------

## Tariella

I'm owner of a LG bluray drive and never encountered any problems mounting a bluray-disc.

Even the bluray movie discs with copy protection allow to mount and show what files are on the disc.

Since UDF 2.5 entered the kernel with version 2.6.25 or 2.6.26 I never encountered any problems mounting bluray discs. Even automounting with halevt works.

The only drawback yet is that I have to mount it as root (might be an udev or hal problem when creating the device node or the mounting-point). I didn't bother to solve this minor annoyance yet.

----------

## dol-sen

Well, I didn't want to, but....I installed windows 7 in a small partition to test it under windows.  The drive works properly and can view bluray movies, explore the disk.

The drivers updated the firmware too, but under linux, still won't mount.

----------

## dol-sen

I've just updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.31 and changed teh UDF filesystem from compiled in to a module and it now mounts the disk   :Very Happy: 

I don't know if it needs to be a module to work correctly or if there was an update in 31 to the driver but it now works.  yay  :Smile: 

Now for the next step.... testing playing, etc..

----------

## trojanfoe

 *dol-sen wrote:*   

> I've just updated to gentoo-sources-2.6.31 and changed teh UDF filesystem from compiled in to a module and it now mounts the disk  
> 
> I don't know if it needs to be a module to work correctly or if there was an update in 31 to the driver but it now works.  yay 
> 
> Now for the next step.... testing playing, etc..

 

Out of interest, what do you intend to use to play the content?

----------

## dol-sen

check out this sticky post in Multimedia forum  Blu-Ray (on gentoo) how-to [solved for MKB <11]

so far I've not gotten mplayer to work yet.  I am currently decryting and dumping one to hard disk now...

----------

